# Which Sat Nav?



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm considering Sat Nav but want something pocket sized and with the latest chip set for signal sensitivity.

Both the Tom Tom UK regional and NavMan icn530 are similar priced and fit the bill.

Which is best? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

John-H said:


> I'm considering Sat Nav but want something pocket sized and with the latest chip set for signal sensitivity.
> 
> Both the Tom Tom UK regional and NavMan icn530 are similar priced and fit the bill.
> 
> Which is best? Any other suggestions?


Tom tom is the best - no questions asked. Just make sure you have one of the newer ones with the SiRF Star III chipset, they have fantastic TTFF times and hold the signal well, even in the urban canyons Cheshire has to offer 

You can also get maps for all of europe, USA, Canada, Australia and Hong Kong....if you need them.

HTH

H


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

I've had both the Navman 530 and now Tomtom Navigator 5 software on my PDA. Tomtom is by far the better system in my opinion. Its more configurable, quicker and more reliable and you can add upgrades easier too (such as voices, camera locations etc).


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've just bought a Tom tom 910 again :wink: pm me if you want the best deals


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks guys. Looks like I might be getting the TomTom UK. Cheapest I've seen is PC World for Â£183


----------



## 3.2TTC (Oct 15, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> I've had both the Navman 530 and now Tomtom Navigator 5 software on my PDA. Tomtom is by far the better system in my opinion. Its more configurable, quicker and more reliable and you can add upgrades easier too (such as voices, camera locations etc).


Ditto....totally agree..

One further thought though - bought the wife TT5 for her Nokia phone. Cost about Â£84 off eBay - brand new in sealed box with the Blutooth GPS receiver - works like a dream and really transportable.

The guy had quite a few up for auction and I think still has.
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Techstore-UK_W0QQssPageNameZstrkQ3amewaQ3amesstQQtZkm


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

Did you have difficulty finding your way out of Caledonia on Sunday then, John?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MikeyG said:


> Did you have difficulty finding your way out of Caledonia on Sunday then, John?


I had trouble seeing the road nevermind the exit signs :?


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

'Twas a bit on the damp side, certainly :?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi John

I find my Tom Tom One [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Joe


----------



## weepiglet (Nov 15, 2006)

Not sure if you can help on this one but does anyone have any advice on tshi subject for the Northern Ireland / Ireland market?

I have heard rumours that the TomToms don't work over here and as a result are useless. Garmin on the other hand do supply for our market so interested to hear from anyone who has used one over here. :?:


----------



## biogoo (Jul 10, 2006)

Also consider the Mitac Mio C510E. It comes with a similar spec to the high-end TomToms, but with a price like their low-to-mid-range ones  Full European maps on DVD, Sirfstar III chipset, Bluetooth gubbins, automatic camera download when docked, etc. If you don't mind getting your hands a little dirty, you can also customise features such as what is spoken at what distance from junctions or roundabouts. Pretty happy with mine, having previously used several Garmins and TomToms.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

weepiglet said:


> Not sure if you can help on this one but does anyone have any advice on tshi subject for the Northern Ireland / Ireland market?
> 
> I have heard rumours that the TomToms don't work over here and as a result are useless. Garmin on the other hand do supply for our market so interested to hear from anyone who has used one over here. :?:


Just had a look at my tomtom map and it has both NI and Eire on it, including the speed cameras so it looks like someone is yanking your chain.

HTH

H


----------



## weepiglet (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers Hannibal. May I ask what model you have and what I would expect to get one for?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

weepiglet said:


> Cheers Hannibal. May I ask what model you have and what I would expect to get one for?


I have a pda version of tomtom, but all tomtoms have the same software (and there are only two mapping companies for all GPS maps) so pick the one that best suits your needs - a trip to Halfords/dixons/comet should help you to decide.

H


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

MikeyG said:


> Did you have difficulty finding your way out of Caledonia on Sunday then, John?


I was a bit late leaving as I thought the motorway might be closed due to the accidents  . Sat-Nav is something I've been meaning to buy for a while.

How do the various implementations of TomTom stand up? : Stand alone, PDA, Mobile phone? I'd suspect the stand alone is more suited to the job.

I was thinking of the possibility of integrating OS maps (for detail) into the equation but a PDA would be the only option and I'm not too sure how easy that is.


----------



## 3.2TTC (Oct 15, 2003)

John-H said:


> MikeyG said:
> 
> 
> > Did you have difficulty finding your way out of Caledonia on Sunday then, John?
> ...


John - never tried the OS route - but have a PDA which I use as an organiser and as a navigator and I think is is brilliant. I don't like having lots of different bits for different things. I have installed other software on the PDA and its been simple....well as simple as with most IT/PC things can be.. :wink: 
So, I would think installing another OS based program would be just the same - simple.
The phone option I got for the missus is just as simple 'cause the modern phones are slightly less powerful PDAs these days anyway.

If you get an in-car unit - that it and you still have to take it out on a night - which you do anyway with a PDA or phone.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've found TomTom one for around Â£160 pm me for details


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I bought a bluetooth GPS receiver the other day.

Sat nav on my laptop


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

XTR said:


> I bought a bluetooth GPS receiver the other day.
> 
> Sat nav on my laptop


I think he said, "but want something pocket sized"! :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

P.S. John ~ Give Stevie a call on 0870 220 4803 (totalpda), mention the TT Forum, say Neil sent you and see if he can do you a deal when you find what you're after.

http://www.totalpda.co.uk


----------



## MikeyG (Sep 17, 2005)

What do you actually want this thing for, John? 

If you merely want to use it in the car, then it makes sense to get a dedicated in-car device.

If you mostly want it for the car, but want to occasionally use it for walking; say finding things in cities on foot; then a PDA would do a good job of that, plus give you other facilities (and they're not difficult to drive if you're doing a few, self-contained things with them, such as using them for navigation.

If you want it for occasional, in extremis, use in the car, or for logging routes, but want to play with it on foot or in planes, trains, etc. then you could buy a hand-held GPS. They're smaller than PDAs, and you can do more with them than a lot of the dedicated in-car devices. I've had [various] hand-held GPS devices for over a decade now and they do just fine in the car for most purposes.

It all depends on what you want to be able to do with it....


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, I'm thinking the dedicated car one will be simple and it'll go in my pocket and get me round a city on foot.

Although it would be nice to display OS maps for walking (and even for the car! ... and even better if it would call out bends rally style! :lol: ) doing the PDA option will involve buying a PDA (which I don't have) plus the mapping software with bluetooth GPS etc. and I'll end up with a clutter of bits and an emptier wallet, so I think I'll keep it simple and get the TomTom for Â£160.

Thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I have Sat Nag ..... she sits next to me with a map :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

John-H said:


> Well, I'm thinking the dedicated car one will be simple and it'll go in my pocket and get me round a city on foot.
> 
> Although it would be nice to display OS maps for walking (and even for the car! ... and even better if it would call out bends rally style! :lol: ) doing the PDA option will involve buying a PDA (which I don't have) plus the mapping software with bluetooth GPS etc. and I'll end up with a clutter of bits and an emptier wallet, so I think I'll keep it simple and get the TomTom for Â£160.
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions


Hi John

Tom Tom is best the choice IMO.

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

HighTT said:


> I have Sat Nag ..... she sits next to me with a map :lol:


Sat Nag :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

HighTT said:


> I have Sat Nag ..... she sits next to me with a map :lol:


 :lol: Does your navigation device guide you round the shops in cities? How's it up a mountain?


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Looking for the scenic route?.......... HevNav is always interesting :lol:

Hev x


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hev said:


> Looking for the scenic route?.......... HevNav is always interesting :lol:
> 
> Hev x


Certainly was this weekend


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John-H said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > Looking for the scenic route?.......... HevNav is always interesting :lol:
> ...


The direct route is not always the best! 

Hev x


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I went for the combined PDA/Phone/Satnav solution in the form of a Mio A701. It has a built in GPS receiver with sirfstar 3 chipset and a quick fix application (takes less than 20 seconds to lock on).

The advantage of this solution is:-

1] I never leave it in the car to be stolen as it is my mobile phone also.
2] Only one charger needed.
3] Can use it anywhere i.e. walk around with it
4] You can load whatever satnav software you want - I'm using TOMTOM.

I use in conjunction with the Nokia CK7W bluetooth car kit so I can have the satnav instructions & speed camera warnings mixing in with the music oh and a handfree phone of course!

Here are some photos of it mounted in it holder:-


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Â£89.99 - worth a punt? http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/store ... ogId=10001


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

HighTT said:


> Â£89.99 - worth a punt? http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/store ... ogId=10001


That's a good price for Sat Nav but it's only the SiRF StarII eLP chipset so is less sensitive with building blocking the signal etc. Well that's what I'm telling myself :lol: as I've gone and ordered the TomTom ONE UK for ~Â£162.

Thanks for all the suggestions - much appreciated


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

John

You've ordered the right one IMO. Although sat nav in general is not the be all and end all of navigation, the TT1 is a very good buy. I'm very happy with mine.

Cheers

Joe


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You'll need the software upgrade that tells you when to brake late Joe :wink:

Seriously, do you think there would be a market for pace note downloads: _"Flat 100, 90 left, 30 right, straight over crest...." _etc. coming out of the speaker in an urgent sounding voice?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

John-H said:


> You'll need the software upgrade that tells you when to brake late Joe :wink:
> 
> Seriously, do you think there would be a market for pace note downloads: _"Flat 100, 90 left, 30 right, straight over crest...." _etc. coming out of the speaker in an urgent sounding voice?


YES John. What a marvelous idea. Although it is nice to work it out on-the-fly. :roll: You arranging a cruise? Let me know.

Joe


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

John-H said:


> Seriously, do you think there would be a market for pace note downloads: _"Flat 100, 90 left, 30 right, straight over crest...." _etc. coming out of the speaker in an urgent sounding voice?


You know my views on that one 

Hev x


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

weepiglet said:


> Not sure if you can help on this one but does anyone have any advice on tshi subject for the Northern Ireland / Ireland market?
> 
> I have heard rumours that the TomToms don't work over here and as a result are useless. Garmin on the other hand do supply for our market so interested to hear from anyone who has used one over here. :?:


Garmin is unbeatable over here in Ireland, Navteq mapping is way ahead over here


----------



## robertj (Sep 17, 2006)

I'm thinking of the Tom Tom one, can u carryy it around with u ok?

bob


----------



## dynomc (Feb 4, 2006)

How do you know which phones have the III chipset :? , as I'm about to upgrade my phone and am thinking of the Tomtom software route.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

dynomc said:


> How do you know which phones have the III chipset :? , as I'm about to upgrade my phone and am thinking of the Tomtom software route.


Check on the manufacturers website technical data I guess?


----------

